# They are killing the Cobia in Destin!!!



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Heard almost 200 fish were caught on Tuesday. A good friend went down there yesterday and caught 22, saw approx 55 fish. many pods of 8-10 fish. Big push of clear water about ten miles east of Destin pass. I think I'm going to make the run over there tonight or early in the morning!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

they are there BIGTIME


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be headed that way at about 0500!!! I was looking at some Tarpon, but I'll take a cobiaoke Heck, I'm taking the kids out so anything that'll bite will do!!!:letsdrink

hebegbthat's a great couple shots brother!!!!:bowdown:clap:letsdrink


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Team Outcast left this morning..I have a Dr. appt. thats been scheduled for two months or the Celtic would be outta here!!:banghead

Awesome pictures there Hebegb!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are two awesome pictures.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

anything going on in Pensacola?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Pensacola got bypassed Scott.

There were a bunch a few miles offshore. Paul saw a few that wouldn't eat and another buddy caught one last weekend. There's some weird water push, temp change that was a few miles off Pcola that is now on Destin Beach.

Tried to get over there this A.M. but Plan A is trout fishing in Cocodrie. That bastard:banghead

Still might make it over in the afternoon.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

are the fish headed east or west?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Lister said they were swimming both directions.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Did I just hear the LiteCatch fire up?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Scott looks like I will be leaving around 5:30 am Friday..Depending on the report I get from Tommy today... I've got room for you if interested.

Gonna be tricky, the boat looks like a porcupine with all the antennas and outriggers on it!!!:banghead


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright who let the cat out of the bag. Don't you know what happens in Destin is supposed to stay in Destin. Now our cobia will be all gone.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I was surprised it took this long.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm glad to share the info with my fellow PFF'rs. I hope some of you are able to get down there and catch some fish.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Frank i appreciate the invite! i can't make it tomorrow. good luck!

if i can change an appointment i might be able to go, but as of right now i can't.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

funny you say that Joe!! i called WayneO earlier and told him i can have all the gear onboard and the "Lite Catch" ready in 1 hour!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Most of the reports I've heard are the fish are close to the beach.

Roger wilco over and out....headed to the marina to check fluids and top off the boat..stock up the fridge for a JULY COBIA TRIP!!!:clap


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

I have SERIOUS envy. 

Wish you guys luck, not too many ling make it up to Memphis ! (We DID get a mantaee here two years ago though) and its at least 2 weeks before i am offcallout rotationfor the power company i work at and can get back down there.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Got a babysitter, now I need a ride. Anyone going needing an extra pair of eyes!!!!

Call now PLEASE!!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Uggggh!

Plan B just fell through too.

This sucks ass.


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

We caught 6 yesterday, released 4, one border line legal 3 about 20 inches. Bite was over just after noon. We were tied up for an hour during the peak fighting a big fish, 75.1 pounds. Other fish we kept was just under twenty pounds. Saw 30 plus fish but maybe ten were legal size. All fish were following big bottom rays.


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

Water temp 73 to 74 degrees. Yes that cold, checked on 2 different bottom machines.


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

if anyone has a boat and wants to go out tomorrow i'll be down for splitting some gas


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

damn.... these fish are lost...

i'm glad to see you are all willing to help the cobia find their way... 

....straight to the grill.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I think they are gone. Holems went today and didnt see any. Gone that fast. Man i was itchin to go. Oh well snooze you looze.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

the report i heard was that it was hit or miss there was only a few boats that really caught anything and other boats that have saw nothing but you never know unless you go. good luck


----------



## SonShine Fishing (Oct 5, 2007)

Just got off the phone with someone who went today, they fished until noon and never saw a cobia. Water temp is all the way back up in the 80s.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

the are dozens of boats going out the last 3 days. most cobias where actually spotted to the west . today if only seen 3 cobias on the boards but they where all caught bottom fishing. water temp was 68 degrees40 feet down 3 days ago.


----------



## Kobia (Jan 3, 2008)

We went yesterday afternoon. Ran from 10 miles east of the pass to about 20 miles east. We saw 2 fish that were not interested in eating and about 10 billion jellyfish. Water was between 82-83 degrees the entire way.

-Koby


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics!:takephoto I don't think I would have otherwise believed it this time of the year. It makes for great reading for those of us that missed out on the action this week.


----------

